
Managing Async Dependencies with JavaScript - jhabdas
https://go.habd.as/asyncjavascript
======
finchisko
For most project I put all scripts into the end of body or use bundle loader
like webpack.

For simple projects I would prefer Jake's Archibald trick with createElement
and async = false. It's 4 lines of code and works in ancient browsers without
polyfill. [https://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/speed/script-
loading...](https://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/speed/script-loading/)

But to credit fetch-inject, it's solving problem with parallel async loading
of dependencies that require other dependencies. It could be helpful for
simple projects that are not using any bundle loader (webpack).

